

Donald Knuth's 1963 PhD Thesis - Finite Semifields and Projective Planes [pdf] - petercooper
http://s3.amazonaws.com/peterc.baconfile.com/PDFs/Knuth_de_1963.pdf

======
masterponomo
Rather primitive typesetting on that. I wonder if anyone ever thought of a
better way to typeset technical documents.

~~~
petercooper
That said, I think the formatting is impressive for a _typewriter_ :-) I admit
I haven't seen many typewritten theses, but to me it demonstrates Knuth's
commitment to good formatting (as far as good formatting goes in math, of
course).

